# Red Ants



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I took the family camping this weekend to Payson Lakes and set up the tent, blew up my daughter's air mattress, and then went to blow up the air mattress for my wife and myself. Somehow a bunch of red ants got into our air mattress and chewed a bunch of holes in our air mattress! :-x Luckily I had some patches on hand to seal the holes, but I ran out of patches to fix all the holes they chewed in our mattress. So needless to say, we had a pretty uncomfortable night in the tent. 

I was really surprised that they would want to take up residence in an air mattress though. It has been a few months since I have used it, so I am not sure if I accidentally rolled some red ants up into the mattress last time (but they were alive when I unrolled the mattress), or if they decided to move in when it was stored in my shed?

Stupid dumb red ants


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

That's crazy. I've had holes chewed by mice but never ants.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Stupid dumb red ants


Truer words have never been spoken.

-DallanC


----------

